# C. walkeriana ‘Isabel Rosalia Oliveros’ AM/AOS



## Phred (Nov 13, 2020)

First bloom on a division I got in the spring.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 13, 2020)

Very nice! The shape always reminds me of Disney tinkerbell hehehe
flying pixies

I like the closed side-lobes. Very tidy.


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2020)

Walkers are always wonderful!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2020)

abax said:


> Walkers are always wonderful!


And this one is, indeed!


----------



## PeteM (Nov 14, 2020)

Very nice. Did this plant originate at Eros orchids


----------



## Phred (Nov 17, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Very nice. Did this plant originate at Eros orchids


I’m not sure but that’s where I got my division.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2020)

good colour


----------



## Phred (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your nice comments fellow orchid growers


----------



## Phred (Jun 22, 2021)

Second blooming in 7 months but only a single flower. I think once this has a couple days to finish opening it will be better than the first blooming.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2021)

better flower IMHO


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 22, 2021)

Very nice indeed. Remarkable difference in petal shape too.


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2021)

I love it and wish I could give it a good sniff.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 25, 2021)

Phred I have 'Estrela da Colina' x 'Oliveros' that was given to me as a division because my buddy couldn't get the thing to bloom. It grew well for me last year, put out 4 new bulbs in summer, but didn't bloom for me either. Any idea what I might be missing? I've read that shorter days trigger blooms, but here is yours blooming in mid summer!


----------



## tomp (Jun 25, 2021)

Phred, Nice! Also this flower looks more balanced than the previous.


----------



## Phred (Jun 26, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Phred I have 'Estrela da Colina' x 'Oliveros' that was given to me as a division because my buddy couldn't get the thing to bloom. It grew well for me last year, put out 4 new bulbs in summer, but didn't bloom for me either. Any idea what I might be missing? I've read that shorter days trigger blooms, but here is yours blooming in mid summer!


Hello My Green Pets
Walkers, in particular, take some time to settle in after dividing and repotting. Sounds like your plant did well last year and will probably bloom this year. I do not believe they need shorter days. In nature the day length difference between seasons is minimal. Walkers growing in trees are exposed to full sun when a trees leaves are shed for the season and I think the increase intensity of light then helps push them towards blooming. In the summer my walkers are in full sun under shade cloth (50% black with a 50% white to reduce heat on top of that... still very bright though) Once I bring my walkers in for the winter they are under intense LED lighting. (4’ Shop lights from Walmart - 4” above the top of the plants). I do not agree with withholding water in the winter. In nature they experience a season with no rain but are often exposed to intense fog and high humidity. This provides moisture but without rain washing stuff down onto them no food. Therefore, under my indoor winter growing conditions I water every 4 days but I do not feed for about 5 months. I start feeding again in March or April and put them outside as soon as the temps are not going below 45° F. If I have a walker in bud when it’s time to go outside I leave it inside until it blooms to avoid losing the bud. To be clear this is what has been working for me but I settled on this after a few seasons trying other stuff. I also still have divisions that continue to pout a couple years after repotting. I grow in Hydroton because it drys out quickly and I don’t have to repot due to medium breaking down.
Hope this helps...


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 26, 2021)

It helps tremendously, thank you for taking the time to write it out!! I will keep you updated!!


----------



## orchidmouse (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks Fred - good advice


----------

